# 5.11 ATAC Shield 8' boot



## VFlutter (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys, 
       I just picked up my pair of boots today and thought i would give a quick review. This is my first "real" pair of duty boots so i do not have much to compare them too. My first impression was how light they were. Even being 8 inches and have a safety toe they are really light, significantly lighter than my non safety toe 6 inch doc marten boots. Felt very much like a tennis shoe. They have the side zipper so getting them on is very easy. Once on they feel amazing. Very comfortable. Again almost felt like i was wearing a pair of Nikes. I was going to get a set of gel inserts but i honestly don't think they need them. The overall appearance is nice, you can tell they are well made. They have a hidden pocket on the side that you can fit a knife or whatever in. Also they are supposedly waterproof which is a plus. I will update this whenever i get more use in them but i would definitely recommend them to anyone looking for a new boot. Great price and they come with a free pair of 5.11 socks, which are also very nice and comfy. (Side note look great with my 5.11 EMS pants, i am very pleased with all of their products so far.)

http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&cat=&style=SP629


----------



## emt_irl (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the real life review, i never really trust manufacture's reviews on sites..

ive these shortlisted along with a set of magnums for my new set of boots


----------



## dixie_flatline (Jan 14, 2011)

I also wear 8" ATAC Shield boots, but I was at a large EMS/Fire webstore recently and it looked like they might be discontinued.  Hopefully they are just updating them or something, because I too love these boots.  

This thread reminds me that I need to give them a little TLC though, the toes are getting pretty scuffed from the constant up/down on the ground.  Anyone have a recommendation for the best way to care for leather work boots (having never served, I am sadly lacking in the "boot maintenance" skill set, which is _shockingly _absent from any training classes I've attended).  I imagine I could just brush/polish them like I do my leather oxford work shoes, but I want to make sure that I don't hurt any chemical or whatever that is acting as a waterproofing agent.  Any special considerations or recommended products/processes?


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Jan 14, 2011)

I wear the ATAC Storm 8" without the safety toe and I absolutely love them. Until I got into EMS I wasn't a fan of zipper boots (I got my start in GSAR) but now I'd almost swear by them.


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 15, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> I also wear 8" ATAC Shield boots, but I was at a large EMS/Fire webstore recently and it looked like they might be discontinued.  Hopefully they are just updating them or something, because I too love these boots.
> 
> This thread reminds me that I need to give them a little TLC though, the toes are getting pretty scuffed from the constant up/down on the ground.  Anyone have a recommendation for the best way to care for leather work boots (having never served, I am sadly lacking in the "boot maintenance" skill set, which is _shockingly _absent from any training classes I've attended).  I imagine I could just brush/polish them like I do my leather oxford work shoes, but I want to make sure that I don't hurt any chemical or whatever that is acting as a waterproofing agent.  Any special considerations or recommended products/processes?



They just updated the boot for 2011. I cant tell what the difference is, looks very similar 

http://www.511tactical.com/browse/Home/All-Products/Footwear/8-Boots/ATAC-Shield-Boot/D/30100/P/1:100:50000:50600:50602/I/12003


----------



## drguitarum2005 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just went to buy a pair of these. The salesman saved me $20 by selling me the 2010 version. They're called like "8" shield" where as the brand new ones are called "shield 8" or something like that. Side by side I compared them and didn't find one single difference. Saved $20! So far great shoes...feet getting a little warm but that doesn't bother me too much. Very comfy for the past few hours I've been wearing em.


----------

